# What do u feel like on tren on a day-to-day basis!



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,

Just doing a bit of general research out of bordem and came across a few thread etc on tren...

Seems like some vicious sides from it haha! although i am intrigued by it!

I am just wondering what you feel like on a day to day basis? I did a test cycle a felt decent from it! is this the same for tren? say doing tren ace @350mg/ week

Also, what is a good beginner dose in you guys opinions? 100mg EOD ie 350mg/week seems to be a common starting point from what i can see.. Am i right?

Is a dopamine agonist such as caber or prami really necessary?


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Swole


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

I've run it 3-4 times and with every passing cycle it seemed the sides got worse. Everyone will react differently but in the end it was such a crushing headfuk I sacked it altogether. If you have to run it, use acetate first time round so if it gets too hairy you can stop injecting and be fine in a few days instead of shooting up a load of Enanthate or Hex and having to ride out feeling like crap for 7-10 days+. There's nothing like it in terms of its positive effects but unfortunately the same is true of the negative sides.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pretty shìtty 70% of the time tbh.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I felt like superman


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah think I'm done with tren for the foreseeable myself too.

just too much anxiety this time around.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anxious paranoid and hot


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Pretty shìtty 70% of the time tbh.


About the same for me! Although this rohm tren I feel NOTHING. No sweats, no shortness of breathe etc. Onto deca it is now.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

awesome lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> I've run it 3-4 times and with every passing cycle it seemed the sides got worse. Everyone will react differently but in the end it was such a crushing headfuk I sacked it altogether. If you have to run it, use acetate first time round so if it gets too hairy you can stop injecting and be fine in a few days instead of shooting up a load of Enanthate or Hex and having to ride out feeling like crap for 7-10 days+. There's nothing like it in terms of its positive effects but unfortunately the same is true of the negative sides.


Very good advice. Seen so many completely lose their marbles on tren and suffer because used enanthate.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Not good, shame as I like what it does

Just not worth the sides for me


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> About the same for me! Although this rohm tren I feel NOTHING. No sweats, no shortness of breathe etc. Onto deca it is now.


I've said it a few times but I think wildcat tren E is beast. Although now switching over neuro pharma tren e which I recieved today excited to try it!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Very good advice. Seen so many completely lose their marbles on tren and suffer because used enanthate.


I agree with the sentiments fast in fast out etc, but personally I found sides far worse on ace than enanthate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

xpower said:


> Yeah think I'm done with tren for the foreseeable myself too.
> 
> just too much anxiety this time around.


its overated anyway,ide rate dbol over tren tbh or oxy for mass and strength.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

On my first cycle now, feel amazing, never want to stop, sleep is hard and I'm a bit warm, strength through the roof.

very aware that my temper is much closer to the surface than normal. Still easy to control but I did lose it last weekend for the first time in years, although with good reason as somebody was having a go at my wife, I had to consciously reign it in as I was scared about how far I'd go. I'm normally very laid back so I can see how somebody with less self control could have major problems


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mal said:


> its overated anyway,ide rate dbol over tren tbh or oxy for mass and strength.


Sounds like you've been taking some sh1t tren!


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Very good advice. Seen so many completely lose their marbles on tren and suffer because used enanthate.


The mental sides were way too much trouble for the muscle; sleeping 16-18hrs a day, lethargic as hell, dragging my ar5e everywhere, no motivation, workouts took twice as long, persistent repetitive rageful thoughts against people and things I have usually no problem with, anxiety blah blah blah. I'd rather run 12.weeks of orals than do Tren again.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I agree with the sentiments fast in fast out etc, but personally I found sides far worse on ace than enanthate


How can that be? Surely the sides will be the same as its only a different ester. It's still tren lol!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Sounds like you've been taking some sh1t tren!


why would you think that mate.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mal said:


> why would you think that mate.


Because it is by far the most effective ped I've ever taken, a completely different league to dbol or anything else, and I really mean different league.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Tired.

Plus it seems to fvck with my head, and i make bad life decisions.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kimball said:


> On my first cycle now, feel amazing, never want to stop, sleep is hard and I'm a bit warm, strength through the roof.
> 
> very aware that my temper is much closer to the surface than normal. Still easy to control but I did lose it last weekend for the first time in years, although with good reason as somebody was having a go at my wife, I had to consciously reign it in as I was scared about how far I'd go. I'm normally very laid back so I can see how somebody with less self control could have major problems


Like me lol. Should see me on tren AND mtren. First time was shouting at 3 polish guys in the cinema for talking and was calling them cvnts. Then the other day on drive home from gym severe road rage, overtook some idiot and ran a red light and guess what was coming towards me? A fcuking cop car that I only just missed. Pulled and managed to talk my way out of it lol. Madness but again I'm a tw4t without them.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> The mental sides were way too much trouble for the muscle; sleeping 16-18hrs a day, lethargic as hell, dragging my ar5e everywhere, no motivation, workouts took twice as long, persistent repetitive rageful thoughts against people and things I have usually no problem with, anxiety blah blah blah. I'd rather run 12.weeks of orals than do Tren again.


Lol. That much sleep. On tren! Lucky!!! I get about 4 hours a night TOPS usually with good tren.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Because it is by far the most effective ped I've ever taken, a completely different league to dbol or anything else, and I really mean different league.


most effective for what though,i never got anything more from it I could get with other gear,and less sides

too,,suppose I just don't take to the stuff well, personally ill lift more weight with oxy/dbol mast..person

dependent maybe? I remember the god awfull muscle cramps from tren ,don't miss them lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Horrible stuff. Turns me into a lunatic.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mal said:


> most effective for what though,i never got anything more from it I could get with other gear,and less sides
> 
> too,,suppose I just don't take to the stuff well, personally ill lift more weight with oxy/dbol mast..person
> 
> dependent maybe? I remember the god awfull muscle cramps from tren ,don't miss them lol.


It's personal preference. We all react completely different to different drugs. We might all have the same makeup of organs etc etc but look at things like cancer drugs, some react well, some don't what so ever so I guess steroids must be on the same principle.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> It's personal preference. We all react completely different to different drugs. We might all have the same makeup of organs etc etc but look at things like cancer drugs, some react well, some don't what so ever so I guess steroids must be on the same principle.


good shout I never got much from it,stuff don't like me...cant fvcking breath on it either..


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Felt like an absolute beast, strong as fcuk, also made me very laid back in terms of I could just say 'Yeah fvck it I'm gonna do it'

Insomnia started about 3 days after jabbing, it was like my body had a constant flow of energy and didn't need sleep, even when I did only have 3-4 hours I'd still have that constant energy, and I'd still struggle to sleep the next night - Led me to investing in some diazepam.. (trust me, do not do this)

Night sweats were something else, you'd have to see it to believe how much liquid secreted from my sweat glands in a matter of hours (sometimes less than 2 hours, bed would be like I'd got out of the bath and dived head first in to bed, also stunk like vinegar lol

Never got any aggression or violent sides, was pretty chilled, at about 2 weeks in I started becoming anxious.. escalated to the point where I couldn't handle feeling like it anymore and discontinued after 4 weeks

Two weeks later felt fine

Tried it again recently, exact same thing.. anxiety sent me fcuked in the head discontinued after 4 weeks

You wouldn't believe how bad I felt about my life and how worried I was about things, 10 weeks later I'm in the same situation, same circumstances and life is life lol

May try it again with caber!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

mal said:


> most effective for what though,i never got anything more from it I could get with other gear,and less sides
> 
> too,,suppose I just don't take to the stuff well, personally ill lift more weight with oxy/dbol mast..person
> 
> dependent maybe? I remember the god awfull muscle cramps from tren ,don't miss them lol.


Hitting PBs every session, wanting to carry on after I've finished and throwing in extra exercises, better growth, better definition, truly can't compare it to anything else.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Hitting PBs every session, wanting to carry on after I've finished and throwing in extra exercises, better growth, better definition, truly can't compare it to anything else.


fvck mate your making me jealous now you cvnt :lol: il just have to suck it up on some

dbol n test!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

First cycle and early on in successive cycles, like God heheh. BUT...as time goes on or you increase the dose...like a f**king yoyo. It's like this...the more you use or the better it has you looking...the more of a yoyo you become.

I ran it for almost a year in varying amounts and towards the end heavily for a prep cycle. I've never run it with Bromo or Prami but by f**k I will, if only to see if theyre all that and a bag of chips for helping with sides.

I wouldn't feel the need to use it again but if you want quick useful strength or purely a quality cut look..it's a serious tool in the bag.

Like all the best things though, it comes at a heavy price. And although everyone (rightly) says use acetate...when you've run that for a length of time, it still takes a while for the fog to clear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

I would probably add that I would never recommend it to any human :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

MattTwoWheels said:


> I would probably add that I would never recommend it to any human :lol:


Weeell....not normal humans anyway I suppose.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Pretty shìtty 70% of the time tbh.


could u explain what u mean exactly when u say ****ty???


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> How can that be? Surely the sides will be the same as its only a different ester. It's still tren lol!


Varying blood levels at a guess


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

johnnymctrance said:


> could u explain what u mean exactly when u say ****ty???


Lethargic, paranoid, acne, anxiety sweaty, hot, sick in mornings, acid reflux/heartburn, insomnia, breathlessness is horrible, get out of breath so quick.

Worst has gotta be road rage haha I'm fcuking terrible if there's a dìckhead driver on the road!lmao!

All of those sides I've just mentioned are very real and not to be taken light heartedly. It can fúck with you big time. But then again some run it and feel great!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Varying blood levels at a guess


What the deal with the anxiety??? i suffer from anxiety from time to time and absolutly hate it with a passion! would tren have more of an anxious effect on me as im already getting it??? Im in university at the moment! Its looking like i may suffer in terms of exam results etc if i take this


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> How can that be? Surely the sides will be the same as its only a different ester. It's still tren lol!


im the same mate, i get serious sides from ace but much fewer sides and betters gain from e. use both from several labs on different cycles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Weeell....not normal humans anyway I suppose.


Well yeah, I'm far from normal and am struggling to bring myself to do it next blast

Forgot about heartburn, absolutely horrific heartburn day in day out lol

Milk cured it for about 30 minutes


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Like **** last time I used it I said never again now after debating a winstrol only cycle for the past 3 weeks it's somehow lead to test tren mast

Love hate relationship with the stuff


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

johnnymctrance said:


> What the deal with the anxiety??? i suffer from anxiety from time to time and absolutly hate it with a passion! would tren have more of an anxious effect on me as im already getting it??? Im in university at the moment! Its looking like i may suffer in terms of exam results etc if i take this


I ran it fine a few months ago but I ensured I was spaced out on valium everyday, I can't and wont run it on its own.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Well yeah, I'm far from normal and am struggling to bring myself to do it next blast
> 
> Forgot about heartburn, absolutely horrific heartburn day in day out lol
> 
> Milk cured it for about 30 minutes


Ya...got that myself, and normally Ive a stomach like an old welly. But ya, like yourself Ill be mentally preparing myself for a few months before I run it again.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Well yeah, I'm far from normal and am struggling to bring myself to do it next blast
> 
> Forgot about heartburn, absolutely horrific heartburn day in day out lol
> 
> Milk cured it for about 30 minutes


i cant leave the house with out a bottle of gaviscon when running tren, why dose it give you epic heart burn anyway?!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Wooooh tren has far worse negative effects than i thought! i could deal the insomina, rage and heartburn but the anxiety and paranoia sound terrifying


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

Insomnia was the worst side...rage was a close second


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Tren just sounds horrific and after seeing c hills acne, I really don't think it's for me. I get acne from test alone :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SkinnyJ said:


> Tren just sounds horrific and after seeing c hills acne, I really don't think it's for me. I get acne from test alone :cursing:


Again. It's person specific. That's why these threads are completely pointless as it's all person specific. I get zero acne off tren what so ever, a guy in the gym gets cystic acne and is covered in scars now. So two complete opposites there.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Again. It's person specific. That's why these threads are completely pointless as it's all person specific. I get zero acne off tren what so ever, a guy in the gym gets cystic acne and is covered in scars now. So two complete opposites there.


Do you get acne from test or anything else?

I'm only assuming I'd get it bad as I had lots of acne through my teens all the way up until I was 20. Had good skin, then took some superdrol and got a few spots. Took test and got it all over my shoulders, some on my chest and face. So just assuming tren will destroy me lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

SkinnyJ said:


> Do you get acne from test or anything else?
> 
> I'm only assuming I'd get it bad as I had lots of acne through my teens all the way up until I was 20. Had good skin, then took some superdrol and got a few spots. Took test and got it all over my shoulders, some on my chest and face. So just assuming tren will destroy me lol.


I got horrendous acne once and it was on deca. But oddly enough I can use whatever gear I like now (test, deca, tren, mast, dbol, oxy, winny) and get no acne. Might get the odd couple of spots but not bad at all.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I got horrendous acne once and it was on deca. But oddly enough I can use whatever gear I like now (test, deca, tren, mast, dbol, oxy, winny) and get no acne. Might get the odd couple of spots but not bad at all.


Yeah first time I ran tren ace cystic acne completely fúcked my body, there's a pic on forum somewhere. But now i run it and skin stays pretty good!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Agree with supra I get savage acne off tren and test but nothing on deca


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah first time I ran tren ace cystic acne completely fúcked my body, there's a pic on forum somewhere. But now i run it and skin stays pretty good!


No idea why this is? Very odd. Can run deca no issue at all now but like I said first time the acne was terrible.


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

I've not read all of the responses, but ill give my experience.

It wasn't the physical sides that shocked me. i get pretty bad backney all year round, n have pretty oily skin anyway. I did effect any cardio that i did, but honestly didn't do that much. night sweats yea, pretty much changing the bed sheets every night.

The mental sides are the ones that shocked me. At the time I didn't really notice that i had changed, but now looking back over that time, the whole thing feels like a dream. I was doing things that i would never dream of doing now, n i almost can't believe that i did them. I wanted every aspect of my life to be better. I cheated on my Girlfriend of 9 years a lot, n not just when i was drunk heat of the moment type cheating, the meeting married women of POF type, n bringing chicks back to my house with my mates type, n leading chicks on by telling them i was single. I spent a fortune on designer clothes, money i hadn't got, fell out with family and friends, nearly lost my job for basically not giving a ****.

Basically it turned me into a ****, ill admit that some of the issues were underlying, but the way i just thought that i could do whatever i wanted, n treated the people i love like ****, thats not me.

So my advice would be to be careful, you might feel amazing, n you might think that your lifes taken a turn for the better, but if you find yourself sitting in the van on your dinner hour crying like a little girl, ask yourself if thats normal, if its not then it probably the tren.

Ive only read a couple of other people who have had similar experiences to that, it probably depends what mental state your in, alls I'm saying is be careful


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

GMO said:


> i cant leave the house with out a bottle of gaviscon when running tren, why dose it give you epic heart burn anyway?!


No idea mate probably something to do with it not being suitable for human consumption lol

Although mine could've been something else, it turned in to a very painful feeling which felt like the inside of my stomach was damaged, much worse than any normal heartburn



johnnymctrance said:


> Wooooh tren has far worse negative effects than i thought! i could deal the insomina, rage and heartburn but the anxiety and paranoia sound terrifying


Yeh mate all of the sides are worth it, I'd be a sweaty, sleepless monster if it didn't have such harsh psychological effects. Anxiety/depression is what made me come off both times, the rest was a walk in the park lol

Yeh I cheated on my mrs. too, numerous times, a few just for the sake of it with a far less attractive(and far heavier) bird

Big regrets lol


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Horrible stuff. Turns me into a lunatic.


That's what I was trying to say with my previous comment!


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Yeh I cheated on my mrs. too, numerous times, a few just for the sake of it with a far less attractive(and far heavier) bird
> 
> Big regrets lol


HAHA. Yea, that's bringing back the memories! I don't know if I was clear before at the time i couldn't of been happier, life was one big exciting party n the Pros outweigh the cons. Debating whether to run it again&#8230; This time with my head screwed on a bit more if i can.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

gray_squirrel said:


> HAHA. Yea, that's bringing back the memories! I don't know if I was clear before at the time i couldn't of been happier, life was one big exciting party n the Pros outweigh the cons. Debating whether to run it again&#8230; This time with my head screwed on a bit more if i can.


What's the worst that could happen? YOLOOOOOOO

No doubt I'll try it again. So what if my mrs. thinks I'm bat**** crazy that doesn't matter when I'm getting weekly deadlift PBs looking monstrous! :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

My winter bulk has so far involved me gaining lots of muscle and losing lots of fat, even when throwing the carbs in at every opportunity. Great stuff is tren.

I have to find a sweet spot. Ever so slightly too much and the side effects hit me like a ton of bricks - panic attacks, heartburn, insomnia etc.


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Not a good compound for me had a pure ****y time never use it again but lot's of ppl are fine as you can see


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> What's the worst that could happen? YOLOOOOOOO
> 
> No doubt I'll try it again. So what if my mrs. thinks I'm bat**** crazy that doesn't matter when I'm getting weekly deadlift PBs looking monstrous! :lol:


I think you just talked me into it&#8230;. Roll on March.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Personally i feel superhuman on 800mg per week of tren E :thumbup1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I feel like a shredded sick ****


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> No idea mate probably something to do with it not being suitable for human consumption lol
> 
> Although mine could've been something else, it turned in to a very painful feeling which felt like the inside of my stomach was damaged, much worse than any normal heartburn
> 
> mine would stop me in my tracks mate, unreal, i think every one i know who uses it get the same issue,


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

On 300mg ace/week

- No sleeping problems at all, but feel more tired in the morning

- Mood is usually good, but if I miss a jab I start to feel down/depressed (likely because of unstable blood levels)

- Sex drive varies, some days really higher others low

- Appetite is effected to a degree and I find myself relying on liquid calories etc more

- Slight relationship trust issues, only ever get like it on tren

On 600mg/week

- Sleep is worse, get irritated while going to sleep and wake up more often

- Sweat more

- More irritable/antisocial

Those are the negatives anyway, tren gives me great pumps, confidence, fullness and feeling of being "on" like no other AAS. The true benefits are seen when bodyfat is 10% or lower. I'm on a heavy bulk but can't wait to use it when cutting, the crazy hardness and fullness is amazing.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

For me no difference between 100mg per week, 100mg per day or 300mg per day. The insomnia and sweats are the only sides I get and they always hit me at week 3-4.

Insomnia is the worst part tbh. I switched to doing 4 week blasts on it 4 weeks apart because of this.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

bumont said:


> On 300mg ace/week
> 
> - No sleeping problems at all, but feel more tired in the morning
> 
> ...


tren effects are dramatic no matter what bf imo mate, strength and fat loss esp ,


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

GMO said:


> tren effects are dramatic no matter what bf imo mate, strength and fat loss esp ,


It seems all you guys seem to take the sides in your stride and just deal with it!! Seriously though the 'anxiety' really has me worried!!


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> It seems all you guys seem to take the sides in your stride and just deal with it!! Seriously though the 'anxiety' really has me worried!!


Now take that worry, times it by 100, that's probs how you will feel.... About everything. Haha


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

johnnymctrance said:


> It seems all you guys seem to take the sides in your stride and just deal with it!! Seriously though the 'anxiety' really has me worried!!


It sounds worse when you list them all out, it really doesn't effect you as much as you'd think.

You may not get any sides at all, you'll only know when you try it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

johnnymctrance said:


> It seems all you guys seem to take the sides in your stride and just deal with it!! Seriously though the 'anxiety' really has me worried!!


Yeah just crack on. You might be fine, gotta try it to find out! If it gets bad just stop.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> It seems all you guys seem to take the sides in your stride and just deal with it!! Seriously though the 'anxiety' really has me worried!!


i can deal with it but its not something i enjoy mate, i dont use it much these days, having a big bag of weed helps big time lol,


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

gray_squirrel said:


> Now take that worry, times it by 100, that's probs how you will feel.... About everything. Haha


haha how do u guys even function??


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah just crack on. You might be fine, gotta try it to find out! If it gets bad just stop.


Do sides get worse the longer u stay on it?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

GMO said:


> i can deal with it but its not something i enjoy mate, i dont use it much these days, having a big bag of weed helps big time lol,


Haha, weed makes me extremely paranoid.... i never touch it these days! thats what makes me afraid of tren!! is it that sort of paranoid that u get?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I actually adore the feeling tren gives me. The sweats and heat are no problem tbh, the mood problems don't effect me, if anything it lifts my mood up. I felt worse on deca tbh and EQ just made me hungry.

I like to change the compounds I use around a bit, but tren / test and now mast are my personal favourites I run them at 1:1:1 at the moment, but I didnt long finish a blast of tren at 2:1:1 and that was hard work but worth it for a shorter time.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Do sides get worse the longer u stay on it?


you sort of get used to it, tren is a compound i cant wait to get on but once im on i cant wait to get off lol


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Haha, weed makes me extremely paranoid.... i never touch it these days! thats what makes me afraid of tren!! is it that sort of paranoid that u get?


sativa strains can make anxiety worse but indica strains are very soothing, having a good supplier is a must 

its similar to what tren can cause with the over thinking and looping thoughts, easy to snap out of it you know it just the tren.. or weed.. thats causing it and not you


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Godlike


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Do sides get worse the longer u stay on it?


They CAN get worse the longer you stay on

Everyone is different


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

MattTwoWheels said:


> They CAN get worse the longer you stay on
> 
> Everyone is different


I really hope its not as bad as everyone is making it out to be honest haha!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

This cycle I've be virtually side free, never get acne, sleep hardly interrupted and very little night sweats (no carbs final meal helps with this).

Never had any notion of anxiety or paranoia, aggression not raised (I'm generally placid anyway).

I do get slightly irritable in some situations but am aware of it and just need a few deep breaths to clear my thoughts!!!

Acid reflux is my only big negative, nothing some gaviscon or ranitidine can't help with though.

Staying lean, vascular and strong us a good thing from it though.

Oh and I've been running 1.2g Tren A with eod jabs for 8 weeks


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

I think most guys do not really have a sense for the potency of Trenbolone. Especially if it is stacked together with Testosterone and perhaps Masterone, there is no need to go into a dosage which causes side effects. Even 300-400 mg Trenacetate weekly added to lets say 500 Testosterone, are more then enough for anabolism and strength. I personally prefer Testosterone/Trenbolone/Masterone. Masterone also does handle the Trenbolone caused tiredness and it is great for well beeing, while Trenbolone is definitely not. With Trenbolone, used wisely and not higher then 600 mg, I do not really have any noticable side effects beside tiredness, bad sleep. Hair loss, acne or any androgen related side effects do not occur.

I also used to stack Boldenone too, but this causes too much anxiety, with 900mg/week I even had several harsh anxiety attack, which I never had before.

Also I do not like anything with such a long half life. I Always prefer steroids which enter the system fast and leave it fast.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Feel good, bit too hot, but apart from that its great. Acetate the best i find.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> This cycle I've be virtually side free, never get acne, sleep hardly interrupted and very little night sweats (no carbs final meal helps with this).
> 
> Never had any notion of anxiety or paranoia, aggression not raised (I'm generally placid anyway).
> 
> ...


I would try a different lab mate there's no way you can run 1.2g of real tren comfortably lol


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Just sweaty, I'm quite lucky. Oh apart from its hard on my hairline which is a bit crap


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

johnnymctrance said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just doing a bit of general research out of bordem and came across a few thread etc on tren...
> 
> ...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

nlr said:


> I would try a different lab mate there's no way you can run 1.2g of real tren comfortably lol


Been using Wc trenprop as my base (75/125) 2ml and adding 1.75ml Tren A to it, have used Orbis (10ml), Infiniti (10ml) and now ROHM (20ml) so all in all I've tried a few variations.

Also ran 100mg sun Thai Tbol for 5 weeks at the start


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone else experienced anything like this recently??

Most I've ever used was 600mg Tren E and had great results and obvious sides.

This cycle was first proper short ester run.

Came off the back of a decent cut just running 250mg test for 8 weeks.

Never planned on going that high but was prepared to try 750/750mg prop and ace.

Just never felt much from it though so boosted the Tren every other jab by 0.5ml.

WILL NEVER go anywhere near that high again and only reason I did was as stated already, virtually no sides.

This is my final week now, yes I've gained 15lbs but that was always going to happen after a cut and weight and body has altered BUT no where near what was expected.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Anyone else experienced anything like this recently??
> 
> Most I've ever used was 600mg Tren E and had great results and obvious sides.
> 
> ...


I had a lot less sides when I ran solely tren ace and the weight gain was almost none but I did recomp massively.

I have found that using lower test does almost lessen the benefits of tren

I always agreed with one of Aus's theories on oestrogen and tren being very important together as the more test I run and the less AI I use the more profound the tren is


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I used 750mg prop throughout and experimented with 1mg adex eod and e3d.

It's just when I've ran Tren E in the past at less than half that dose, sides where much more pronounced as where results


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I used 750mg prop throughout and experimented with 1mg adex eod and e3d.
> 
> It's just when I've ran Tren E in the past at less than half that dose, sides where much more pronounced as where results


What dosage test did you use in that cycle?

I prefer tri-trens to stand a lone esters with tren.

Like ace is very good for recomping but can leave me disappointed gains wise

Tren enth is too harsh sides wise for me. My head truly goes on it, harsh depression and paranoia: yet I do grow very well.

Tren hex is too clean feeling the recomping side is great but: it's almost like I'm not on tren

Tri trens give me the best playing grounds yet manageable sides


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RowRow said:


> What dosage test did you use in that cycle?
> 
> I prefer tri-trens to stand a lone esters with tren.
> 
> ...


What are the difference's between the trens in your opinion tren E ,A, C ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Last cycle was equal test/Tren

Leaving Tren for now anyway and giving myself a break until end of feb.

Will then do a basic pharma sust and dbol as I know what suits me best.

This cycle was more an experiment and have decided that them doses are certainly not required for the results that I'm after.

Still not convinced on dosing though, but I may just be lucky to not get the usual sides.......


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> What are the difference's between the trens in your opinion tren E ,A, C ?


Never seen tren c only hex, ace and enth

I think they all have their roles and all have very different properties. I do not believe tren is tren unlike test


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Last cycle was equal test/Tren
> 
> Leaving Tren for now anyway and giving myself a break until end of feb.
> 
> ...


Very strange then.

I've done a few experiments myself including a failed SHIC and dosages do not need to be crazy for any goals really IMO

I agree that something is very odd with you not getting any sides I was a side machine one that much ace


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How do I feel on tren................. Like an angry god!!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Never seen tren c only hex, ace and enth
> 
> I think they all have their roles and all have very different properties. I do not believe tren is tren unlike test


Thanks I was joking about the C. What about side effects wise? Tren A vs E?

Obviously they are similar in strength gain and each individual will be different


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I'm curious guys, and I do mean genuinely curious and not some set up. :lol:

Generally what ratios of other compounds do you run it with tren - please exclude pre-dosed mixes like one-rip and progain. I have run tren for 10+ years (over the last 25 years), all the way back to the original Negma Paranolan (Tr Hex) days. Over those years I have found out that for me (and as Supra and several others have said, all PEDs are individual specific) running higher test than tren is the only way I do it.

I have run high tren with test, and tren on its own and high test low tren, and the best ratio I have found is anywhere from 5:1 to2:1 test:tren. Test actually has a calming affect (under normal circumstances) and I have found that in this ratio, while I may be a little more snappy - but not so you would really notice - I get great gains and minimal temper, anxiety or sleep sides. My optimal seems to be 4:1 Test:Tren, so normally would run 800mg Test and 200mg Tren EW. I do see some horrendous levels of tren being run here (and that is not a dig at anyone - live and let live), but personally I can't see how they are justified. Running higher Tren ratios the additional gains were genuinely marginal, and certainly not worth the the massive increase in sides. Also I seem to keep more muscle with the higher Test.

Since getting back into this game properly again I have spoken with a number of national and international 'stage' BB-ers, and they are running similar ratios, if you check the @Pscarb prep journal for his Worlds and Universe campaign last year he was on 2:1 Test:Tren. There are a couple running high doses, but they seem to be a minority. I started my PED journey when it was tough to run high doses of Tren anyway unless you pinned every day, as 75mg per 1.5 ml was as good as it got.

Finally I think that the bacne sides may well be lab dependant, or at least may be tied into the carrier oil or solvent, or in combination with the Tren itself. When I first went back on cycle I used pharma or pseudo pharma, so was running Bayer Testoviron with Alpha Parabolin. No bacne at all. I switched to Burr Test 400 - no bacne, I added in Burr Tren E and my back looked like a butchers shop display within a couple of weeks. Doses were roughly the same or lower with the Burr.

PEDs are only ever the icing on the cake of nutrition and training.

just the £0.02 of an old git.


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I've said it a few times but I think wildcat tren E is beast. Although now switching over neuro pharma tren e which I recieved today excited to try it!


I just got my NP Test E aswell - Xmas come early!!

Only heard good things so far!


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

i have run tren ace and felt ok on it night sweats were the worst for me prefer NPP feel like a king all the time and gains a very sweet also


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Best gains/results for me have been test/tren E 2:1 (900/450) usual sides

Most sides 600/600 with pretty good results again on Tren E

Worst results and minimal sides 750/1200 Tren A


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just to add, I'll be the first to admit that my diet and training isn't 100% perfect but it is still a decent diet and training pattern.

I used SC as a coach for 3 months so had taken some more advanced knowledge from that period.

Pics from start of cycle and few days ago.

Before anyone comments, I know the doses are stupid and that I should be in much better condition etc but it is MY choice and yes aas do make up a shortfall in my diet as MANY MANY others do as well


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> I'm curious guys, and I do mean genuinely curious and not some set up. :lol:
> 
> Generally what ratios of other compounds do you run it with tren - please exclude pre-dosed mixes like one-rip and progain. I have run tren for 10+ years (over the last 25 years), all the way back to the original Negma Paranolan (Tr Hex) days. Over those years I have found out that for me (and as Supra and several others have said, all PEDs are individual specific) running higher test than tren is the only way I do it.
> 
> ...


I have run from 4:1 tren to test to 3:1 test to tren and agree 2:1 test to tren is by far the best ratio for results .

I have run some very high dosages as experiments but they are not needed at all


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Tren E = me going mental - paranoia, anxiety, generally feeling very unpleasant

Tren Ace - Feel totally fine on it, none of the above sides at all, only sides are night sweats and slightly disturbed sleep at 100mg eod. However at 70mg eod I have no bad sides at all.

Tren is tren = bollocks IMO Ester makes a huge difference to how it effects me


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

feel like the spotty hulk, none of the sleeping sides or anger, im an angry restless [email protected] anyways  but the spots, grew one on my chest that looked like a third nipple through my vest it got so bad, and my back could be used a good site for a mountain trek


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

mal said:


> its overated anyway,ide rate dbol over tren tbh or oxy for mass and strength.


You know, I'd tend to agree with this. At the very least, certain orals I've found to perform better than half a gram of Tren E a week. I ran 80mg of Orbis Tbol as a kick start and the gains were just daft. Now I do know this was at the start of a cycle but even after a week on it, when I developed a fierce dose of food poisoning and all I could eat were 1/16th slices of margarita pizza and protein skates for 8-10 days, when I stepped into the squat rack, I slayed it and went up 5kg on the lifts. Next cycle, fuk the Tren, methytren and the rest. It'll be 12 weeks of Tbol and Sus.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

Read up to page 6 and I really think most of the people on this forum have some sort of underlaying issues be it mental issue or physical issue to be honest....

Things like heartburns, headaches, feeling like a mental bull, feeling like they wanted to kill someone etc!! fvck me........

My experience with tren was A M A Z ING... nothing other than not being able to sleep and tren cough...

strenth was hulk like

mood was great even though never slept properly whilst on cycle

gains were amazing

sex drive OH MY GOD....... According to my girl, i was an animal (some days 4 times a day) and for this reason alone she ordered some more for me as a xmass prezzy lol


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

teramobil said:


> Read up to page 6 and I really think most of the people on this forum have some sort of underlaying issues be it mental issue or physical issue to be honest....
> 
> Things like heartburns, headaches, feeling like a mental bull, feeling like they wanted to kill someone etc!! fvck me........
> 
> ...


How bad is the tren cough?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> How bad is the tren cough?


not that bad mate.... i was coughing more at night... it feels like your chest is tight.. thats all...


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

teramobil said:


> not that bad mate.... i was coughing more at night... it feels like your chest is tight.. thats all...


That doesn't sound too bad. Some people say you feel like you're going to die


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> That doesn't sound too bad. Some people say you feel like you're going to die


do not listen to what people say on internet mate..... its not bad at all...

tren is an amazing drug... take care of BP, eat healthy.... lost of veg and salad and protein and good clean carbs and train hard... and keep your mind on your results and you will see how amazing tren is....


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

teramobil said:


> do not listen to what people say on internet mate..... its not bad at all...
> 
> tren is an amazing drug... take care of BP, eat healthy.... lost of veg and salad and protein and good clean carbs and train hard... and keep your mind on your results and you will see how amazing tren is....


Yeah i really want to try it, just not for me at the moment. Things putting me off is mainly the acne and also I have anger issues which im working on and i cant see tren helping me mentally. Makes me people go crazy :lol:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

felt very good for gym reasons.. my skin was completely destroyed though.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/personal-care-health/120606d1368145083-cystic-acne-treatment-log-img_20130507_211959.jpg

That was about 2months after id stopped taking it. Won't use tren again!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

teramobil said:


> not that bad mate.... i was coughing more at night... it feels like your chest is tight.. thats all...


Tren cough only occurs when injecting though so why would it be worse at night??

If you'd had a proper Tren cough then believe me it is MUCH worse than just a tight chest


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

teramobil said:


> do not listen to what people say on internet mate..... its not bad at all...
> 
> tren is an amazing drug... take care of BP, eat healthy.... lost of veg and salad and protein and good clean carbs and train hard... and keep your mind on your results and you will see how amazing tren is....


You don't seem very aware that everyone reacts differently to drugs

Would've thought that was quite an obvious fact this day in age lol


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Tren cough only occurs when injecting though so why would it be worse at night??
> 
> If you'd had a proper Tren cough then believe me it is MUCH worse than just a tight chest


who says tren cough happens only when injecting?!?!??!?


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> You don't seem very aware that everyone reacts differently to drugs
> 
> Would've thought that was quite an obvious fact this day in age lol


if you are right then why the hell everyones moaning about the same problems !?!?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

teramobil said:


> if you are right then why the hell everyones moaning about the same problems !?!?


You serious bud? Cause certain drugs come with certain common side effects, along with other less common side effects, and perhaps rare side effects

But I'm sure you have the intelligence to work that out, so why are you acting ignorant to the facts?

Just because you didn't get negative sides doesn't mean you should be like "Ignore what everyone is saying"

For obvious reasons(I should hope)


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

So why exactly does tren cough occur? Is it tren getting in your blood or something?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

teramobil said:


> who says tren cough happens only when injecting?!?!??!?


Eerrrrmm, everyone apart from you it seems!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

SkinnyJ said:


> So why exactly does tren cough occur? Is it tren getting in your blood or something?


Yes mate


----------



## goldensteel (Nov 28, 2013)

teramobil said:


> who says tren cough happens only when injecting?!?!??!?


Me. And everybody else, who ever really has used Trenbolone. I have had tons of Tren during the last 5-10 years and when I had to cough, then only directly while or shortly after the injection. My worst cough I ever had, was several days ago on Thaiger Pharm Tren, although it was in one syringe with Masterone and Tprop, 3ml, only 1ml Tren. Perhaps it has something to do with their oil, which is synthetic and nearly has no viscosity.

My problem on Tren is the libido. At the beginning my libido shoots through the roof, and then approximately 6 weeks later it is dead. Probably I should only limit Tren to 6 weeks and stop. Shortness of breath is a further problem, but only with higher dosage.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Varies but i always get night sweats sometimes i completely soak the bed sometimes its not that bad depends of what ratio Tren & test i am using. But OH MY GOD shortness of breath is really bad with me half way up a hill i will be breathing & sweating like a fat Elvis after 2 minutes on stage.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

like i need to buy a breast pump...


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

loved the strength gain had high sex drive no sides except getting a little hot mid afternoon and bedtime

I did run it on a low dosage though pinned 1ml twice a week stacked with Deca

not sure if all the reported sides are from higher dosages, seems so


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

AshleyW said:


> loved the strength gain had high sex drive no sides except getting a little hot mid afternoon and bedtime
> 
> I did run it on a low dosage though pinned 1ml twice a week stacked with Deca
> 
> not sure if all the reported sides are from higher dosages, seems so


Infact not not in my case i had worse sides on 200mg Tren then on 800mg , it alle depended on how much Test i ran with it when my test was low & tren was high i felt great very little side effects.


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> You serious bud? Cause certain drugs come with certain common side effects, along with other less common side effects, and perhaps rare side effects
> 
> But I'm sure you have the intelligence to work that out, so why are you acting ignorant to the facts?
> 
> ...


Ageed mate... i wasn't trying to act ignorant. i was in a rush to go out so I just posted that comment. sorry about that lol

anyway, yes, certain drugs come with certain common sides 100 % agreed...


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

goldensteel said:


> Me. And everybody else, who ever really has used Trenbolone. I have had tons of Tren during the last 5-10 years and when I had to cough, then only directly while or shortly after the injection. My worst cough I ever had, was several days ago on Thaiger Pharm Tren, although it was in one syringe with Masterone and Tprop, 3ml, only 1ml Tren. Perhaps it has something to do with their oil, which is synthetic and nearly has no viscosity.
> 
> My problem on Tren is the libido. At the beginning my libido shoots through the roof, and then approximately 6 weeks later it is dead. Probably I should only limit Tren to 6 weeks and stop. Shortness of breath is a further problem, but only with higher dosage.


Well my coughs were always worse at night for some reason! I was injecting around 2pm no coughs until around 7-8...

I will check again in my next cycle....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

teramobil said:


> Well my coughs were always worse at night for some reason! I was injecting around 2pm no coughs until around 7-8...
> 
> I will check again in my next cycle....


That won't be Tren cough as such then. It happens either at injection or just on withdrawal of the needle, and it is Tren entering the bloodstream either though passing through a vein or more commonly nicking a blood vessel.

Shortness of breath and a tightness of chest is another side effect that can effect people


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> That won't be Tren cough as such then. It happens either at injection or just on withdrawal of the needle, and it is Tren entering the bloodstream either though passing through a vein or more commonly nicking a blood vessel.
> 
> Shortness of breath and a tightness of chest is another side effect that can effect people


okay so would you say tren was the cause of tightness of my chest and coughs?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Not heard of coughs being an issue other than what has been described already.

Shortness of breath and a tighter chest than normal is common though.

If your ever unfortunate to get a 'Tren cough' then it feels like an intense tickle in your throat, followed by dryness and then a feeling of someone standing on your chest whilst you cough violently for anything up to a good few minutes.

People have been reported to have burst blood vessels or pulled muscles due to the severity of them, obviously in extreme cases.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anyone know how long it takes Tren A and Tren E to take affect?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

teramobil said:


> okay so would you say tren was the cause of tightness of my chest and coughs?


Tren cough is incredibly violent when it happens.

It's only happened to me once but it was my second worst experience on gear after hitting a nerve jabbing


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

teramobil said:


> Ageed mate... i wasn't trying to act ignorant. i was in a rush to go out so I just posted that comment. sorry about that lol
> 
> anyway, yes, certain drugs come with certain common sides 100 % agreed...


No need to apologize pal :beer:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Tren cough is incredibly violent when it happens.
> 
> It's only happened to me once but it was my second worst experience on gear after hitting a nerve jabbing


I only got tren cough once, it wasn't too bad, not like a coughing fit, just couldn't stop myself from coughing once every second no matter what I did lol

Happened on test once too, I don't know what happened but I'm assuming I hit a vein because I immediately felt sick, ran to the back door and spent a good 5 minutes dry heaving lol


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

I was on Trenbolone Enanthate for around 16 weeks -- can't remember how long exactly -- at 600mg PW. Ran several labs during this time. While I can't gauge Tren for its mass building abilities (as I was on a calorie deficit at the time), it certainly took my physique to a whole new level. Fat loss and vascularity were unlike anything I'd experienced on any other compound. That "granite" look you hear people talking about all the time? Well, that's what Tren gives you. However, this all came at a price. By around Week 8, the negative psychological side effects started to rear their ugly heads, and got worse and worse as the weeks went on, until they culminated in an uncontrollable physical act of pure rage -- something I have never even come close to experiencing on anything else. It is for this reason alone, that I doubt I will ever touch Tren again, which saddens me, because it truly is a phenomenal PED.


----------



## shorney (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm doing tren a and test p mix 150 mg of each eod and I'm not really getting any major sides I'm a placid bloke anyway which helps I'm running a bit hotter at night. This is my first time on tren as well iv done 4-5 cycles previous to this.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

i felt like death....looked class though


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well it looks like everyone has a different tale to tell when running Tren


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

ASOC5 said:


> i felt like death....looked class though


Does anything else even really matter?


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

gray_squirrel said:


> Does anything else even really matter?


You better believe it does.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gray_squirrel said:


> Does anything else even really matter?


Yes.. What use is looking great when you're dead?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

gray_squirrel said:


> Does anything else even really matter?


not entirely sure it was worth feeling ****e for...although il test that theory in january when i give it another go just to double check


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anyone know how long it takes Tren A and Tren E to take affect?

bump?


----------



## lucys (Feb 11, 2010)

I had no real sides apart from tren cough and breathlessness <think that's a word  but my mood was crazy super aggressive super horny and sometimes a bit weird if I'm honest in the head like but a mint drug amazing results I'd use again def worth the effects I felt


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

What's everyone libido like on tren with test?

I'm currently planning my cycle (shortish 6 week) and I have a GF so need everything functioning properly!


----------



## lucys (Feb 11, 2010)

Good man to a point whet I'm actually doing my gf head in with wanting sex all the time  suppose everyone's different tho I heard some ppl say tren ****s with libido but mines good


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Tren dreams! I'm having crazy realistic dreams where I'm getting really angry at people and running after with intentions of beating them up lol. No shortness of breath or night sweats just a bit of broken sleep.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Having to wash bed sheets daily, poor sleep patterns, indigestion constant, constant hunger, constantly sleepy thats the bad sides i get i've been on it for around a year between 700mg and 1400mg per week the sides do tend to get better as you adapt to it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2013)

oldskoolcool said:


> Having to wash bed sheets daily, poor sleep patterns, indigestion constant, constant hunger, constantly sleepy thats the bad sides i get i've been on it for around a year between 700mg and 1400mg per week the sides do tend to get better as you adapt to it.


You must be looking swole as fck after running 1.4g tren for a year

Got pics?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Felt like an absolute beast, strong as fcuk, also made me very laid back in terms of I could just say 'Yeah fvck it I'm gonna do it'
> 
> Insomnia started about 3 days after jabbing, it was like my body had a constant flow of energy and didn't need sleep, even when I did only have 3-4 hours I'd still have that constant energy, and I'd still struggle to sleep the next night - Led me to investing in some diazepam.. (trust me, do not do this)
> 
> ...


Mate, I'm getting the night vinegar sweats atm with npp. Literally have to get up in the middle of the night to change my pillow cases and change the bed every day...the bederoom fukin stinks like pickled onions...my mrs is not happy lol


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

Paranoid lunatic, thought the missus was shagging other men, can't sleep sweating one jab left then I am done with it for 3months lol


----------



## rachmuscle (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't feel paranoid on tren, but everyone thinks I am!



gray_squirrel said:


> Now take that worry, times it by 100, that's probs how you will feel.... About everything. Haha


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

OldMan said:


> Paranoid lunatic, thought the missus was shagging other men, can't sleep sweating one jab left then I am done with it for 3months lol


It stays with you for a while mate. 3 months wouldn't be long enough for me.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I ran Tren E and got the night sweats and maybe once a week id struggle with sleep and my short fuse got a little shorter wasnt to bad a cycle but undecided if ill run it again.


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Iv just finished 8 weeks tren a, gota admit i defo feel more anxious/paranoid on it, some days i cudnt train cos too out if breath aswell.. Dunno if id use it again gains were good but iv now got a massive gyno lump on left nipple aswell, used everyting but tren nearly so im pretty positive its from that.. Stickin to pharma test and tbol from now


----------

